# The fugue from the opus 101 finale is sublime



## ibrahim (Apr 29, 2017)

A video of that section of music was captured in this well cut live video recording of Gilels performing this piece:






That section of music (lasting about two minutes) is peak Beethoven.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Opus 101 is truly a hidden gem amongst Beethoven's masterpieces.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A wonderful performance, thanks!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes, it is. I know of no more impressive interpreter of this (to me) elusive work than Gilels.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

What a wonderful piece that is. As I write this I am listening to the trio from the scherzo of Beethoven's Piano Sonata Op.2 No.3 in C major. The signs were well and truly already there in the young man showing what he would be capable of. I can never tire of this man's music, even after 30 years his music still always sounds so fresh and powerful.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Yes, that's one of my favorite pieces of music: early late Beethoven, intensely emotional, like a violent rush of nostalgia.



Animal the Drummer said:


> Yes, it is. I know of no more impressive interpreter of this (to me) elusive work than Gilels.


You might want to check out this performance by Ronald Brautigam (brilliantly played on a brilliant instrument).


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I've got a memory, possibly incorrect, of Richter saying that he saw ops 90 and 101 as like preliminary explorations of ideas which reached fruition in the Hammerklavier. He said he thought of the op 10s in a similar way, with op 10/3 the climax. He played 90, 101 and 106 in Prague in a single concert. 

101 works best for me on a fortepiano, I'm not crazy about modern piano, I like Badura Skoda most. Schnabel was excellent in it though, as indeed was Gilels as others have pointed out.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

beetzart said:


> What a wonderful piece that is. As I write this I am listening to the trio from the scherzo of Beethoven's Piano Sonata Op.2 No.3 in C major. The signs were well and truly already there in the young man showing what he would be capable of. I can never tire of this man's music, even after 30 years his music still always sounds so fresh and powerful.


That's a favorite of mine, and a little played gem among his early sonatas. You can hear him experimenting with a lot of things he would prove to be obsessed about his entire career.


----------

